# Restoring strip mines could bring American chestnut revival



## Ohio News RSS (Mar 1, 2008)

PIONEER, TN -- Appalachian mountains scarred by strip-mining are being planted with American chestnut trees, a species that has been all but wiped out in the U.S. by a fungus. 

More...


----------

